# Getting mortgage insurance after serious illness



## lfcjfc (24 Apr 2007)

What is the chance of getting mortgage life insurance following a brush with cancer about 18 months ago (all fine now)? Are there particular brokers that can deal with the difficult cases?


----------



## ClubMan (24 Apr 2007)

Don't forget that if you cannot get mortgage protection life assurance at all or for a "reasonable" premium then lenders can waive the normally mandatory requirement for it although they are not obliged to.


----------



## RS2K (24 Apr 2007)

Use somebody experienced I'd have imagined.

I'd propose to 2 or 3 different underwriters if I were you. Terms will depend on fullness of recovery, and chances of recurrance of this or other cancers.


----------



## PM1234 (24 Apr 2007)

Is there somebody else on the mortgage with you who will have life cover?

18 months is a relatively short time. Some may consider loading you but you might be better to apply to a few companies, get refusals in writing and see about getting it waived. 

Best of luck with it and your new house.


----------



## lfcjfc (25 Apr 2007)

ClubMan said:


> Don't forget that if you cannot get mortgage protection life assurance at all or for a "reasonable" premium then lenders can waive the normally mandatory requirement for it although they are not obliged to.


 
Clubman,
I'm thinking that this is going to be the likely outcome. Is a waiver the norm in these sort of cases or the exception? I know each case is individual but just wondering if this is a likely route or a slim chance.

PM1234,
My partnet will be on the mortgage too so she will have life cover. I am also lucky enough to have substantial death-in-service benefit with my employer - although I know this is the same thing. I was nervous about getting refusals because of the impact of them for the future but as both you and Clubman suggest, maybe this is the best way forward in this case.


----------



## upport (27 Apr 2007)

lfcjfc said:


> What is the chance of getting mortgage life insurance following a brush with cancer about 18 months ago (all fine now)? Are there particular brokers that can deal with the difficult cases?


Apply to one Life Assurance Company and provide ALL relevant medical history.Be prepared to wait for policy due to company seeking medical reports and/or asking you  to attend Company doctor for a medical.Dependant upon outcome you will be accepted,accepted with conditions,deferred or refused.If you are deferred/refused advise mortgage lender that you have 'death in service' and that may be sufficent to release the mortgage.You can then apply to other companies for life cover.Best of luck.


----------

